

Schrödinger's Shift Key - zdw
http://www.allenpike.com/2014/schrodingers-shift-key/

======
Someone1234
Good article, lame title. Schrödinger's cat reference are now about as
irritating as "Stay Calm and XXX" references. We get it, Big Bang Theory made
a joke, let's not repeat that "joke" ad nauseum.

As to the article, the author didn't REALLY explain why showing lower/upper
case when on the respective shift was "jarring." I will admit that it is
outside of Apple's design norms, but I just find showing me an accurate
preview of what will be outputted to be rational.

Fortunately the shift issue is largely solved in iOS 8 simply because I don't
picture many people sticking to the terrible default keyboard. Google's
default keyboard (called "Google Keyboard") is damn good, Swype support, auto-
complete, multiple dictionaries, different themes, the whole works. Apple's
keyboard is simplistic, slow, and terrible. If I had an iOS device I would
install Swype or SwiftKey.

